

Ask HN: Is this a bad time to be majoring in Computer Science - amathew

There have been a number of news articles which have stated that there has been a somewhat significant increase in the number of students who are majoring in CS. Therefore, is this a bad time for someone to be starting an undergraduate program in computer science?
======
zck
If it's what you love, it's never a bad time. This is true for virtually
anything. There are times when it may be easier or harder to make a living
doing so, but if you love it, you should work at it.

------
_delirium
Enrollments are somewhat up compared to the past few years, but still not
particularly high, especially relative to the growth of the tech industry over
the past decade. So I wouldn't worry about enrollment increases unless they
get much larger.

Here's a graph, showing how much below the early-2000s enrollment peak we
still are, even in raw numbers not adjusted for percentage of the population,
or percentage of the degree-holding population:
[http://www.cra.org/govaffairs/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2011/0...](http://www.cra.org/govaffairs/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2011/03/2009-10_undergrad-CS-production.png) I think some of
the perception is due to how changes are reported as percent-increases and
percent-decreases: to reverse the 50% decline in enrollments that took place
between 2004 and 2009, we'd need an _100%_ increase in enrollments currently,
which we aren't anywhere near.

Plus, if you're good, it seems to be near universal consensus around here that
it's very hard to hire good computer scientists, whether you're hiring for a
startup or a larger company, so the supply/demand still seems to be very much
in the supply's favor.

------
TYPE_FASTER
Do it because you want to. There were a ton of people who jumped on the
bandwagon in the late nineties, but a lot of them faded away after the dot com
crash.

Don't do it for the money, there are plenty of other ways to make about the
same amount from an hourly perspective. Do it because you want to.

------
ChuckMcM
I'll reiterate a theme running through the comments here.

Do what you love to do.

Whether or not you get rich doing it you will be happy and you will enjoy your
life because your day to day existence is filled with memories of doing
something you love doing. Life will throw annoying things at you and they will
be more tolerable if you have things to do which you enjoy.

That being said, if you love programming or systems analysis, this is an
excellent time for you. We are fast approaching a time where 100% of the
population will be experience a computation platform in their daily
activities. There are lots and lots and lots of things that can benefit from
that, the environment is target rich.

------
locopati
Consider that even if there are increased numbers, if you are in it because
it's what gets you motivated, those numbers will fade away over time (they'll
be the developers that only last 3-5yrs before switching careers). Meanwhile,
you'll still be there because you enjoy what you do. Believe me, computer work
is not going away any time soon (even if the bulk of it is not thrilling or
exciting).

------
wuster
I had similar worries when I started college in 2001, time of 9/11 and dot-com
crash. But I did CS anyway, and it has been the best edu/career decision I've
ever made.

------
inaequitas
Numbers are only important if you're not looking to stand out. There are
plenty of doctors, lawyers, writers and economists coming out of Universities
at any given time. You don't hear about most, because they don't do anything
worth hearing about. Many went down a path dictated by economic incentives or
family obligations.

If you are doing this because you _want it_ , you're sure to succeed.

------
robotresearcher
It's a good time, since the average quality of your colleagues will be
increased compared to the low-enrolment periods. This means more engaged
classes, happier professors, better team projects, more ambition, more
achievement. You're more likely to meet a great founder. You'll have a better
educational experience and thus get better value for your time and money.

(I'm a CS prof)

------
edithstein
Even if it's a bad time NOW to be going into CS, that won't be the case
forever. If you have enough resources to survive the lean times, seems like
you'd do well to get the CS degree so you'll have it when times get better.

------
gte910h
It's a fine time _if you are interested in it_.

It's a great career path.

From your interests stated elsewhere in the thread, a CS degree will suit you
nicely. AI is a popular topic in many schools.

------
gkatsev
Companies are always in need to good programmers and Computer Scientists. Why
not go to school for CS now while the economy isn't perfect and then you'll be
out when it starts to pick up again.

------
earnubs
Do what you love, or at least want, because ultimately your choice of course
is not something that binds you irrevocably to one career or another.

------
chopsueyar
Major in math.

~~~
amathew
I am considering majoring in Computational Math because my primary interest is
Data Science and Machine Learning.

------
gharbad
Are you in it for the money or because you love technology/programming?

~~~
joey_green
I agree with this question. If you're in it for the money than you should
probably look into something else. The fact that you're questioning going into
CS probably means it possibly may not be for you.

If technology/programming is something that you love to do, then there is no
question to go into CS if you're wanting a formal education.

~~~
amathew
I definently enjoy programming. From GUI development to data science, I love
sitting at a computer and thinking through problems. However, I think it's
only natural to be worried about job market realities.

Let's say I loved art. What use is studying art history if I can't get a job
and would be living paycheck to paycheck.

~~~
joey_green
Well, lets say you love art and get a business degree. How happy would you be
making a good living but at the same time listening to mindless suits who love
to hear themselves talk in boring ass meetings 9 HOURS A DAY.

Doing what truly interests you and being poor isn't a bad place to be IMO and
this being the worse case scenario since CS folks usually do well financially.

If you enjoy technology/programming, you most likely will never be homeless if
you get a CS degree. The "Good" employers see passion in potential employees
and usually want these type of people.

------
phamilton
Be better

